# Southampton Forum Meet - 9th August 2014



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Date:  9th August 2014
Time:  from 11 am

Venue: The Standing Order





30 The High Street
Southampton
Hampshire
SO14 2DF

The pub is just inside the Old Town, through the Bargate:




All the shops are very close at hand, the main attraction being West Quay shopping centre.

Let me know if you are coming! 

Attending:
Northerner
Mrs Mad Ronin
Amberzak
bev and Alex?
Aoife
jalapino
Kim23
Laura Davies


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi northerner. Is it near the train station? And is there anyone who can meet me at the train station? I tend to get lost easily.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> Hi northerner. Is it near the train station? And is there anyone who can meet me at the train station? I tend to get lost easily.



Unfortunately in Southampton the railway station is about a 15-20 minute walk from the main shops, or there is a shuttle bus service from outside the station to the shops:

http://www.bluestarbus.co.uk/service.shtml?serviceid=1589

Depending on what time people are arriving I would happily meet you at the station


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'll be there



Hurrah!


----------



## bev (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Northerner,

As it happens we will be on holiday down south so perhaps could pop it to say hello!Alex said he 'doesnt mind' but wondering whether there will be any other teenagers attending? You know what teenagers are like - anyone over the age of 20 is elderly!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> As it happens we will be on holiday down south so perhaps could pop it to say hello!Alex said he 'doesnt mind' but wondering whether there will be any other teenagers attending? You know what teenagers are like - anyone over the age of 20 is elderly!Bev



It would be great if you could pop along bev, would be nice to meet you and Alex after all this time  I don't know who is coming yet. Itt is rare we get teenagers attending, but there are usually some people in their 20s.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm young at heart Bev, will that help?


----------



## bev (Jul 22, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'm young at heart Bev, will that help?



Absolutely!I am still 19 in my head and Alex is used to my 'teenage' ways!Bev


----------



## bev (Jul 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It would be great if you could pop along bev, would be nice to meet you and Alex after all this time  I don't know who is coming yet. Itt is rare we get teenagers attending, but there are usually some people in their 20s.



Hi Northerner,

Great - I will work on it! Perhaps you could all dress like teenagers......bring skateboards......Alex lives on his skateboard!Bev

p.s. Is this a meet to have some food too? Alex has hollow legs and a large tummy!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Great - I will work on it! Perhaps you could all dress like teenagers......bring skateboards......Alex lives on his skateboard!Bev
> 
> p.s. Is this a meet to have some food too? Alex has hollow legs and a large tummy!



Yes, it's a Wetherspoons pub, so there's a good choice - not Michelin-star quality, but generous stodge that should satisfy him!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh i can behave like a teenager but not sure about the skateboard, i might causing myself alot of injuries and needing a trip to a&e, so i will skip that part Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Oh i can behave like a teenager but not sure about the skateboard, i might causing myself alot of injuries and needing a trip to a&e, so i will skip that part Bev



The last time I went on a skateboard was on holiday in Guernsey in 1968 - yes, they had them back then!


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately in Southampton the railway station is about a 15-20 minute walk from the main shops, or there is a shuttle bus service from outside the station to the shops:
> 
> http://www.bluestarbus.co.uk/service.shtml?serviceid=1589
> 
> Depending on what time people are arriving I would happily meet you at the station



I can get there any time you need me to if it means you are happy to meet me at the train station northerner. (I'm high functioning autistic so not very good at finding my way in new places


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> I can get there any time you need me to if it means you are happy to meet me at the train station northerner. (I'm high functioning autistic so not very good at finding my way in new places



That will be fine by me then Amberzak - shall we say 10:30 for now and we'll firm up on the details and how to recognise each other nearer the time


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> That will be fine by me then Amberzak - shall we say 10:30 for now and we'll firm up on the details and how to recognise each other nearer the time



For this mission, should you choose accept it, you will each need:


A grubby raincoat
A pink carnation
A copy of The Times
You will not need:


A sharpened umbrella stick
Any form of radioactive poison
Or an exploding tape recorder


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 22, 2014)

Perfect northerner. He he Alison. 

It's easy to recognise me. I will probably be the person shaking in the corner from a hypo. Lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> Perfect northerner. He he Alison.
> 
> It's easy to recognise me. I will probably be the person shaking in the corner from a hypo. Lol



In which case, I'll be the one feeding you jelly babies!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

Or Alan could wear his Fairy outfit???......then you could spot him from the moon!!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

Well Alan are you going to where the outfit?


----------



## Aoife (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm hoping to come to this one


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Well Alan are you going to where the outfit?



Only if you come dressed as a Scotch Bonnet!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Only if you come dressed as a Scotch Bonnet!



LOL Alan!!!....I honestly can say if I had an outfit like that I truly would!!! 

So for god sake please no one make one as it is to hot lol...

Oh forgot to say..if ya do not mind I would like to come?.....if so I will have a look online for a chilli top!!......that is if you do not mind me coming?


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I'm hoping to come to this one



Look forward to meeting you again!!!....and errmmm...will not get you confused this time lol!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

jalapino said:


> LOL Alan!!!....I honestly can say if I had an outfit like that I truly would!!!
> 
> So for god sake please no one make one as it is to hot lol...
> 
> Oh forgot to say..if ya do not mind I would like to come?.....if so I will have a look online for a chilli top!!......that is if you do not mind me coming?



Of course I don't mind you coming!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I'm hoping to come to this one



Lovely news!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

Add me to the list then!! ....wife away that week so I will be doggy sitting as I have taken that week of so will be more than happy to come along!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Add me to the list then!! ....wife away that week so I will be doggy sitting as I have taken that week of so will be more than happy to come along!



Excellent! You are on the list


----------



## jalapino (Jul 22, 2014)

northerner said:


> excellent! You are on the list



woop woop!!!


----------



## gabriele (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry, but I can't come to this meeting . 
I hope I will make it  to the next one in Birmingham but not very sure .
Have a good time and see you soon !

Gabi


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 23, 2014)

jalapino said:


> woop woop!!!



woop woop


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

gabriele said:


> Sorry, but I can't come to this meeting .
> I hope I will make it  to the next one in Birmingham but not very sure .
> Have a good time and see you soon !
> 
> Gabi



Aw, that's a shame Gabi  I hope it's because you have good things planned, and hope to see you later in the year


----------



## Kim23 (Jul 23, 2014)

I should be able to come


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Kim23 said:


> I should be able to come



That would be great Kim!  I'll put your name on the list!


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2014)

Wont be coming after all, soz


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 23, 2014)

Kim23 said:


> I should be able to come



Yay, i will be able to speak to you properly


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Steff said:


> Wont be coming after all, soz



Aw, sorry to hear that Steff  I'm sure we'll get to see you before the year is out!


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm definitely coming northerner so you can take the question mark away from my name


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> I'm definitely coming northerner so you can take the question mark away from my name



Great, will do!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 26, 2014)

Any one else coming along?? 

We won't bite!!!!.......much!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 26, 2014)

I know the lovely Laura Davies is coming as well


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I know the lovely Laura Davies is coming as well



Is she? Brilliant. I want to meet her.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 26, 2014)

amberzak said:


> is she? Brilliant. I want to meet her.



woop woop!!!! :d


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 26, 2014)

yes she is


----------



## ypauly (Jul 26, 2014)

Northerner said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ypauly (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Laura davies (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Alan I am coming to this one


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 27, 2014)

im coming Amberzak mrs mad is right. I am so looking forward to meeting mrs mad, you, Alan and Jalapino and everyone else ☺you really have made an impact on me to think I've been type 1 for 19 years and never met many people with D or even joined a forum and i couldn't be without it and all you wonderful people


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 27, 2014)

Be so fab to meet you Jalapino


----------



## jalapino (Jul 27, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Be so fab to meet you Jalapino



Ditto Laura!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Hi Alan I am coming to this one



Brilliant! I'll put you on the list!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 27, 2014)

ypauly said:


>



It looks like that lion behind you is sitting on your head!!!


----------



## ypauly (Jul 27, 2014)

jalapino said:


> It looks like that lion behind you is sitting on your head!!!



I hadn't noticed that


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 27, 2014)

The other thing I'm looking forward to is meeting other type ones. I have nothing against type 2s, and looking forward to meeting you guys too , but I went to a local support group once and I was the only type one there. In fact none of the type twos were even on insulin. So I didn't get the shared experience thing I was hoping for.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> The other thing I'm looking forward to is meeting other type ones. I have nothing against type 2s, and looking forward to meeting you guys too , but I went to a local support group once and I was the only type one there. In fact none of the type twos were even on insulin. So I didn't get the shared experience thing I was hoping for.



That's often the case, as Type 2 is so much more common. There are a couple of Type 1s in my local Diabetes UK group, but the great majority are Type 2. This forum was started by a lady who was diagnosed aged 4 and at the age of 35 she still had never met another Type 1!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 27, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> The other thing I'm looking forward to is meeting other type ones. I have nothing against type 2s, and looking forward to meeting you guys too , but I went to a local support group once and I was the only type one there. In fact none of the type twos were even on insulin. So I didn't get the shared experience thing I was hoping for.



Hmmm....I understand what you are saying but Diabetes is Diabetes?

And to be honest does it mater if you are on insulin or not?

The fact is that we are all in the same boat?

I met Alan ( Northerner ) and the other lovely folks for the Southampton meet and I was the only t2 in this meet up, I did feel a tad out of place as I was the only t2, but still felt a common place in mind as we all had the same problem....Diabetes 

P.s I am on insulin so we can chat I take it?


----------



## jalapino (Jul 27, 2014)

ypauly said:


> I hadn't noticed that



Lol....it really did make me giggle!!!...I showed my eldest and she said you posed for that on purpose!!! ....of coarse I said no lol!!!


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 27, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Hmmm....I understand what you are saying but Diabetes is Diabetes?
> 
> And to be honest does it mater if you are on insulin or not?
> 
> ...



I didn't mean that I don't like talking to type 2s. But one of them had a go at me because we went out for lunch as a group, I got a sandwich (brown bread) and gave myself insulin for my carbs. She said I shouldn't be doing that. I tried to explain to her that I carb count, and give myself insulin for what I eat, and she said 'you shouldn't be on insulin at your age. Don't eat carbs and you won't need insulin'. When I tried to explain I'm type one, she said 'diabetes is diabetes, and we are all the same'. 

Everyone is individual. I have friends who are type one who can do things I can't. I think It was just a very closed minded group who didn't seem to get that there are differences between people who control their diabetes by just diet (because they still produce a little bit of insulin) and someone who produces no insulin at all. She also had a go at me for testing so often as I was 'wasting government money'. And she wasn't the minority in the group (there were about 6 people there). They also had a go at me when I treated a hypo there once, for eating sweets. 

I didn't mean to cause you offence, and from what I've read you are very level headed. It's just that sometimes people can assume the way they've been told to treat their diabetes is the only way.

The majority of type 2s have been like you, supportive and helpful. And yes, overall diabetes is diabetes. It's just nice to have other people who take insulin (type one or type 2) or who understand about insulin, so I don't feel like I'm being judged when I do my injections before I eat. 

Does this make sense? I don't have a problem with talking to or seeking advice from anyone, type 2, type 1 or otherwise. I do have a problem being around people who condemn me just for doing what I've been told to do.

Hope I have t offended you.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

It makes a lot of sense Amberzak, that lady (and other members of the group) had no right to judge you and showed their own ignorance of the condition they professed to know so much about, so don't let her let you feel badly about things! 

Jalapino claims to be Type 2, but he knows I know he is secretly a Type 1 

And I understand what you mean about meeting people who have a similar background and experience with their diabetes. Type 1 treatments tend to be fairly straightforward i.e. insulin, however it is delivered and whatever type it is, but that can present a particular set of problems and it is good to compare notes. Type 2 treatments can vary enormously, each with their own set of difficulties. It's a complex business!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It makes a lot of sense Amberzak, that lady (and other members of the group) had no right to judge you and showed their own ignorance of the condition they professed to know so much about, so don't let her let you feel badly about things!
> 
> Jalapino claims to be Type 2, but he knows I know he is secretly a Type 1
> 
> And I understand what you mean about meeting people who have a similar background and experience with their diabetes. Type 1 treatments tend to be fairly straightforward i.e. insulin, however it is delivered and whatever type it is, but that can present a particular set of problems and it is good to compare notes. Type 2 treatments can vary enormously, each with their own set of difficulties. It's a complex business!



LOL!!!......Northy does bash my ear about this a lot.....I always chuckle to myself!! .......We will have a good natter on the day!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jul 27, 2014)

Aw, I am so sad, jealous I cannot come and meet my favourite peoples !! Life sucks  , shall be moping about on the 7th ...Tintin


----------



## jalapino (Jul 28, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Aw, I am so sad, jealous I cannot come and meet my favourite peoples !! Life sucks  , shall be moping about on the 7th ...Tintin



You could fly down here to the south!!!


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 28, 2014)

Aw Tintin so looking forward to meeting you one day


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 28, 2014)

Made me laugh too Northerner has a great view on this and a GSOH


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Made me laugh too Northerner has a great view on this and a GSOH



GSOH? What does that mean?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> GSOH? What does that mean?



Good Sense Of Humour


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 30, 2014)

It's getting closer. I'm actually really looking forward to this


----------



## Bloden (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll be thinking of you all getting up to no good! Have a fab meet!!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 30, 2014)

Bloden said:


> I'll be thinking of you all getting up to no good! Have a fab meet!!


 (thought it was this weekend. Got a bit ahead of myself).


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 30, 2014)

Lol yes good sense of humour


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep not long now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Not long to go now, I hope everyone is still coming  Ant, sorry you won't be able to make it.

If anyone wants my mobile number, send me a PM.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 6, 2014)

Fingers crossed i will still be there  

Going to docs this am, so hoping they will help. That way i won't miss it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Fingers crossed i will still be there
> 
> Going to docs this am, so hoping they will help. That way i won't miss it



Hope all goes well at the docs Mrs Mad


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2014)

Wishing I could be there.

Have fun xxx


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm still going to be there. 

You still okay with meeting me at the train station.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> I'm still going to be there.
> 
> You still okay with meeting me at the train station.



Of course, I have replied to your PM  I look forward to meeting you


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 6, 2014)

I will be there 

Docs went well and by Saturday i should be back to my normal "mad" self. So i shall be there woohoo


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 6, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I will be there
> 
> Docs went well and by Saturday i should be back to my normal "mad" self. So i shall be there woohoo



Great. Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 6, 2014)

I look forward to meeting you to


----------



## AJLang (Aug 6, 2014)

Have a lovely time


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I will be there
> 
> Docs went well and by Saturday i should be back to my normal "mad" self. So i shall be there woohoo



Hurrah!  Good news about the docs


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 6, 2014)

Enjoy your meeting. I did look up trains to Southampton, 8 hour journey, this is the woman who only just managed 17 miles on a bus on her own, then got lost at the bus station  It was a nice dream whilst it lasted, shall be thinking of you all....Tintin


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

24hrs and it's meet day


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> 24hrs and it's meet day



What time will you be getting there? I am meeting Amberzak at the station so should be there by 11:00


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

I shall be there between 11 and 11.30pm. No later than that


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I shall be there between 11 and 11.30pm. No later than that



See you soon!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

you will indeed


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 8, 2014)

Have a great time everyone


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi everyone have a wonderful time,i am not going to make it unfortunately very tiring week and not up to the travelling right now. Hope tone at the next one, i am so looking forward to meeting you. Big hugs x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Hi everyone have a wonderful time,i am not going to make it unfortunately very tiring week and not up to the travelling right now. Hope tone at the next one, i am so looking forward to meeting you. Big hugs x



Aw, I'm sorry to hear this Laura  Hope you are feeling perkier soon!


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Alan you are a sweet man. Very fat this week but just gonna relax and do small things not to get worked up. I feel like D has gotten the better of me this past few days but gonna get stronger. Where is the next meet? Will miss mrs mad and your good self and the other remarkable people


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh no  I am so sorry you won't be there Laura. I was certainly looking forward to seeing you. You just look after yourself hun x


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

How many are coming Northerner?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> How many are coming Northerner?



Hopefully Kim23 and Aoife are still coming, you me and Amberzak. Bev said she may come but haven't heard from her lately.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

Cool. I was just curious on numbers


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Cool. I was just curious on numbers



I don't think we'll be spilling out of the doors


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

Now that would have been funny lol I'm sure even with just a few of us, we shall make our presence known


----------



## Steff (Aug 8, 2014)

Have a good time all be thinking of you as a work lol x


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm definitely still coming. 

Laura, I'm in Cardiff in a couple of weekends (can't remember the exact date) as staying with a friend. If you wanted to meet up for a coffee or something. 

Her husband is also a type one, but he won't be there


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

Awww steff, shame you cant make it but definitely another time.

See you tomorrow Amberzak  and everyone else who is coming


----------



## Aoife (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm still coming, will probably be there around 12ish


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I'm still coming, will probably be there around 12ish



Hurrah! Great news Aoife


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 8, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I'm still coming, will probably be there around 12ish



Fab, see you tomorrow


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Amber I would dearly love that yes please. My treat it would be a pleasure to meet you and I so look forward to meeting all the others v soon x


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 8, 2014)

Thinking of you all tomorrow. Have a lovely time Mrs M and i will definitely see you soon


----------



## Mark T (Aug 9, 2014)

Hope you all have a great meet.  Unfortunately I'm too far away to attend!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks all, looks like it's going to be a nice day


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 9, 2014)

Laura, your inbox is full. It won't let me send you a pm

Anyway, this is what I wanted to send:

Hi. 

I get in to Cardiff about 5 on the 22nd. And I'm going home at 3 on the 24th. Also free on the 23rd. Any of them any good?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 9, 2014)

Well i best get myself ready


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 9, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Well i best get myself ready



I'm already on the train


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 9, 2014)

I shall see you soon


----------



## jalapino (Aug 9, 2014)

Hope you had a lovely day all......well gutted could not be there


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

Many thanks for coming everyone, it was a pleasure to meet you all  Hope everyone gets home safe and sound


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 9, 2014)

Great meeting you all


----------



## jalapino (Aug 9, 2014)

So glad you all had a nice time.....it is so nice to meet other folks in the same position!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

jalapino said:


> So glad you all had a nice time.....it is so nice to meet other folks in the same position!



Sorry you weren't able to make it my friend, but it is good that you got to see your nan - I am sure it meant a lot to her as well.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Sorry you weren't able to make it my friend, but it is good that you got to see your nan - I am sure it meant a lot to her as well.



It really did Alan ...more than anyone can imagine!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 9, 2014)

You were missed, it would have been great to meet you but your nan is way more important and i am glad you both managed to see each other


----------



## Aoife (Aug 9, 2014)

Was lovely to put some new faces to names.
 Ant, you'll just have to make the next one, I missed the insults! Lol

Forum meets induce hyperglycaemia:- fact!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 9, 2014)

Aoife said:


> Was lovely to put some new faces to names.
> Ant, you'll just have to make the next one, I missed the insults! Lol
> 
> Forum meets induce hyperglycaemia:- fact!



Oi I said sowie lol...


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 9, 2014)

It was great to meet you all. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

Aoife said:


> Was lovely to put some new faces to names.
> Ant, you'll just have to make the next one, I missed the insults! Lol
> 
> Forum meets induce hyperglycaemia:- fact!



Hehe! I was back to 5.9 once I got rid of you lot!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> It was great to meet you all. Looking forward to the next one



Glad to see you got back OK  Great to meet you


----------



## Aoife (Aug 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I was back to 5.9 once I got rid of you lot!



Haha, I was 12.3 before driving! Thankfully sorted now


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 9, 2014)

I can tell you all exactly why your levels were awol.....

It was my awesomeness. You were so overwhelmed by it your levels just couldn't cope  

lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I can tell you all exactly why your levels were awol.....
> 
> It was my awesomeness. You were so overwhelmed by it your levels just couldn't cope
> 
> lol



Now that you mention it...


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 9, 2014)

See, now you realise  

So you know for next time to be prepared to be blown away by my awesomeness and it won't be a shock to your levels


----------



## Kim23 (Aug 10, 2014)

Was lovely to see you all yesterday in Soton


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

Kim23 said:


> Was lovely to see you all yesterday in Soton



Great to see you again Kim


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

Appropriate to our discussion yesterday about people who know nowt telling you how you should be controlling your diabetes...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

Also mentioned yesterday - a website classifying all the Daily Mail reports of things that either cause or cure cancer - or both! 

http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/a-z/a


----------



## Aoife (Aug 10, 2014)

Should you read the Daily Mail?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

Aoife said:


> Should you read the Daily Mail?



I think it's OK, as long as you treat it as a comic full of fiction!


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 10, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7yzbxwxWUz0
Here's a link to Russell Howard's everything causes cancer song where he takes the Micky out of the daily mail


----------



## ypauly (Aug 10, 2014)

Any pics from the meet?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

ypauly said:


> Any pics from the meet?



Just this one...


----------



## ypauly (Aug 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Just this one...



You should be at the front not the back Alan lol


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 10, 2014)

Made me smile


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 10, 2014)

Laura, I left a note for you in the off topic bit because I can't PM you


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Amber lol. Got it  will see u on the Friday after 5


----------

